
HyperNormalization – BBC Documentary by Adam Curtis - lingben
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fny99f8amM
======
grzm
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12939547](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12939547)

